# Crate Training move from Bedroom



## lcorri01 (May 19, 2012)

Hi, my 5month old cocker spaniel has been sleeping in the crate all night long for over a month now in my bedroom, he has never had an accident in the crate and has stopped going in the house now also. He cries for about 5mins each night after i close the crate and then goes to sleep. He will sleep most of the night. but on occassion he will wake up and whimper for a while, which wakes me up.

I am just wondering at what point can i move the crate to another room so that i can get a full nights sleep without causing him too much stress as I know they like to be nearby?


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Im no expert but i would think being in another room would just make things worse. 
Does he like the crate? Does he climb in freely? I'm assuming you've tried the basics like feeding in the crate and keeping favorite toys in it with him. A really awesome bed time treat as soon as he gets in might help.
Ive got a really tall bed and I found positioning the crate (and sleeping on the edge) so he could see me in bed helped my dog but I lucked out and he liked sleeping in the crate after the first week.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

You can, but you need to do it very gradually. Every night move the crate away from your bed a little bit further away. Make it a very small distance, like and inch, so he doesn't notice you're getting farther away. Just keep doing this very slowly and very gradually until you have his crate out the door. When he's outside your room, close the door a very little bit every night. You might have to endure some loud crying and whining when he's really far away or when the door starts to obstruct his view of you, but as long as you don't give in, he will give up and go to sleep. If you really want to, you can just make the sudden change and just endure the couple of days of crying. He will eventually give up and accept that he is no longer to be in the room with you. It'll help comfort him if you give him a piece of clothing that smells like you for either the gradual transition or the sudden change.


----------



## Crazy Daisy (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you tried having the crate in another room? I don't know how your dog is, but we have never had our pup with us in the bedroom at all and she is fine. Actually does better when people are not going past the crate or disturbing her. You could try the gradual method, but you might just move the crate where you want it to be permanently, give her a good chewy or tasty thing, and see what happens. Usually when we put our pup to bed, she gets a kong with just a few smears of peanut butter in it, only in her crate and it works just fine. I hope it works out whatever way you choose to do it, and you all get enough sleep!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We got our puppy at 8 wks. We tried having him upstairs with us at night and it just didn't work. He'd cry a bit, go to sleep, then I'd get up to go to the bathroom and it would set him off in the middle of the night and he'd cry and cry. We tried moving him downstairs to "his" room where he spends his days and suddenly, no more problems! And not just because we can't hear him, because you CAN hear him from upstairs (evidence of this is when it's daytime and I'm home sick and I crate him so I can rest and he cries the entire time, thus negating "rest"). We're all happier with this arrangement.


----------

